# Chartered accountant migrating to Canada



## sparkle6 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi,
I’m a Chartered Accountancy Final student from India. I would be qualified in a few months time. I would like to know the prospects of beginning my career by moving to Canada. 
I need clarifications on the following:
1. Which field in Finance is of high demand -- Reporting and analysis, Internal Audit, Investment banking, Taxation, IS Audit?
2. If there is good scope for a fresher Chartered Accountant to get placed in Canada. 
3. What will be the approximate take home pay.
4. Will any additional qualification/ certification be helpful?
5. Please suggest me on these and also any reference portal which will be helpful to me regarding courses, job portals, references.
6. For a fresher Indian CA, to work abroad, is Canada preferable or other countries like UK, Australia, UAE, Singapore?
7. Is cost of living too high in these countries compared to the package?
Please guide me on these. It would be of great help. Thanks.


----------



## katqq (Mar 31, 2013)

BUMP!

I have my Australian Chartered Accountants diploma and 4 1/2 years of Big 4 accounting experience. Any answers to the questions above?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm curious as to why there are no immigration permission questions in the list of questions?


----------

